# Wave Maker Placement



## BobRules (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I have another question... I am adding a wave maker to my tank in order to increase the current and make my Ps more active. I have my intakes on the bottom right of my 120G and the outputs on the top left. Should I also place the wave maker near the top left?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would not suggest a wave maker in a freshwater tank... you want a continuous or linear flow to replicate a river.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

I am fine with wavemaker , although its set for continuous flow


----------



## mikey.clashroyale198 (2 mo ago)

I have my wave maker halfway down the tank on the left where my outlet is. They love it and swim into it and when they want to rest they sit underneath it in the dead spot. (I have 10 red bellied P's in a 240 gallon tank! They are freaking awesome!


----------

